

PayPal Bans Major File-Hosting Services Over Piracy Concerns - Smith_Frank
http://torrentfreak.com/paypal-bans-major-file-hosting-services-over-piracy-concerns-120710/

======
mtgx
The whole trend of censoring things you can buy with Paypal scares me. What is
Paypal thinking? Have they been pressed by politicians lately, without this
actually being a law? I know they were very obedient when Lieberman asked them
to censor Wikileaks earlier, and they seem to have increased instead of
decreased their censorship efforts since then.

------
mkup
PayPal is a thing from 1990s. Today there's a Bitcoin :)

~~~
gerhardi
I hate to make this irrelevant Bitcoin related comment.. But out of the places
where I have made purchases online, I haven't encountered a single place
accepting Bitcoins. Today there's NO Bitcoin, at least for me.

